# Gaggia Classic pump



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've got a Gaggia Classic and the pump is silent and does nothing.

I've taken it out and there is power getting to it and if I put a meter across it's terminals there is no continuity so I'm guessing the pump is scrap.

Just looking around it seems that the UKLA EP5 pump gets mentioned but most of the ebay ones available such as http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Delongh-Magimix-Krups-Replacement-ULKA-Type-EP5-Vibratory-Pump-New-/331040916262?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item4d13938326&autorefresh=true list it as 48W whereas the one in this machine is an Invensys one rated at 65W.

Am I looking at the wrong pumps and if so can anyone point me in the direction of the correct one please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a Classic and the pump is the ULKA EP 5 I also have the ULKA tech sheet, it does not give which machines it is fitted to but it does give 230 volts 50Hz 48 Watts.

Check that you have voltage to the terminals to the pump as the pumps are usually very good/reliable. I have not heard of the Evencys pumps perhaps it has been changed at some time??


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I have checked that there is power to the pump when the brew switch is on and there is so I'm guessing it's the pump itself.

The pump you've described is like the ones advertised on ebay so I'll give one of those a go.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try Mark on the forum "gaggia manual serve" he has parts and used to work for Gaggia


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No problem in switching from Ulka to Invensys pumps, or vice versa. Just make sure that the water connections & rubber mountings are the same.


----------



## Ollie222 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info El Carajillo.



espressotechno said:


> No problem in switching from Ulka to Invensys pumps, or vice versa. Just make sure that the water connections & rubber mountings are the same.


Do you need to match the pump wattage as well?

I think the current one is http://www.caterparts.com/advanced-parts-search/EATON-INVENSYS_2/Vibration-Pump-65W-230VAC


----------

